# Inbetriebnahme Beckhoff Linearmotor



## dscheible (20 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich darf mich in nächster Zeit mit der Inbetriebnahme  eines AL3812 in Kombination mit einem AX5112 sowie einem  Linearmesssystem (integriert in die Kugelschienenführungen,  Inkrementsignale TTL + abstandskodierte Referenzmarken) von Boschrexroth  beschäftigen, die Achse soll als CNC Achse genutzt werden. (Für die,  die das abstandskodierte System nicht kennen - der Abstand zwischen 2  Referenzsignalen ist für eine Position auf der Achse charakteristisch,  mit 2 Abständen (und damit 3 Referenzsignalen) ist die Absolutposition  bekannt).

Hat damit schon jmd. von euch Erfahrungen mit dem  System gemacht, wie die Referenzmarkensignale zur referenzierung  verwendet werden können? Mein Ansatz bisher war, in der SPS mittels  Zählern / Triggern die Entfernungen auszuwerten (Frage: Wie kann ich auf  die Signale am Verstärker in der SPS zugreifen?), und dann die Position  an den Verstärker zu übergeben.  Ist dies direkt über die HLI  Schnittstelle möglich  (pAC[axis_idx]^.addr^.McControlLr_Data.MCControlBoolUnit_ReferenceCam)?

Die  zweite Frage bezieht sich auf die Konfiguration in TwinCAT, gibt es da  weiterführende Informationen zur vorgehensweise, abgesehen von der  Dokumentation des Linearmotors  (http://download.beckhoff.com/download/Document/Drives/AL3800_installation_de.pdf)  und des Handbuchs des Verstärkers?

Vielen Dank für die  Antworten,

dscheible


----------



## trinitaucher (21 Juni 2010)

dscheible schrieb:


> ...AL3812 in Kombination mit einem AX5112 sowie einem  Linearmesssystem (integriert in die Kugelschienenführungen,  Inkrementsignale TTL + abstandskodierte Referenzmarken)
> ...
> Hat damit schon jmd. von euch Erfahrungen mit dem  System gemacht, wie die Referenzmarkensignale zur referenzierung  verwendet werden können? Mein Ansatz bisher war, in der SPS mittels  Zählern / Triggern die Entfernungen auszuwerten (Frage: Wie kann ich auf  die Signale am Verstärker in der SPS zugreifen?),


Hast du im Vorfeld mal bei Beckhoff angefragt, ob so ein Messsystem überhaupt unterstützt wird, bzw. ob die abstandscodierten Marken vom Verstärker überhaupt ausgewertet werden können?
Hab da von einer früheren Anlage noch sowas im Hinterkopf, dass nicht jeder Verstärker solche Messsysteme auswerten kann.

Der AX5000 hat ja keine interne Referenzierfunktionanlität, sondern du musst die NC/CNC nutzen. Die Referenzmarken würde ich als eine Art Referenznocken über die "ProbeUnit" versuchen auszuwerten. Dann kann man die NC-geführten Mechanismen gut nutzen. 
... Bleibt noch die Frage mit der Abstandscodierung.
Frag da am besten bei Beckhoff an. Die sollen dir einen Lösungsweg zeigen. Sonst wird's vielleicht unnötigt kompliziert.


----------



## dscheible (21 Juni 2010)

Mit Beckhoff hatte ich deswegen schon einmal telefoniert, die auch die "Probe Unit" erwähnt hatten. Der Supportler damals hatte allerdings auch keine konkrete Antwort, außer "das es gehen müsste". 

Meinem Verständnis nach müssten dazu die Probe Unit Parameter (z.B. S-0-0130, Probe Value 1 positive edge) aus der SPS heraus auf den jeweiligen Wert gesetzt werden können.

Werd ich wohl nochmal bei Beckhoff anrufen, in der Hoffnung, dass diesmal einer mit mehr Erfahrung in dem Bereich an der Strippe ist.


----------



## trinitaucher (21 Juni 2010)

Die ProbeUnit ist ja nichts anderes, als dass zu einem digitalen Event die aktuelle Istposition des Antriebs aufgezeichnet und an die Steuerung übermittelt wird.
Bei der TwinCAT-NC wird damit die Referenzierung des an sich "dummen" AX5000 ermöglicht.

Frage bleibt nur, wie du deine Abstandsmarken ...
1. überhaupt eingelesen bekommst (vom AX oder der Steuerung)
2. als Absolutcodierung für die Steuerung verwenden kannst.

Hast du mal eine Doku zu dem Messsystem oder eine Produktnummer?


----------



## dscheible (21 Juni 2010)

-- falscher link entfernt -- 

Verwendet wird die digitale Variante mit TTL Signalen. Was ich bräuchte, wäre einmal die Möglichkeit, die Referenzmarkensignale in der SPS vom Verstärker zu lesen, und ein Ausgangssignal + den entsprechenden Positionswert an die ProbeUnit leiten zu können.


----------



## trinitaucher (21 Juni 2010)

link geht nicht.
Poste mal die genau Bezeichnung.


----------



## dscheible (21 Juni 2010)

Wie ich die Rexroth Seite liebe ...

Die Katalognummer ist R310DE 2350, Kugel- und Rollenschienenführungen mit integriertem Messsystem.
www.boschrexroth.de, Produkte und Leistungen, Kugelschienenführungen, Produktdokumentationen (rechts), dort das vierte Dokument, die Suche nach der Katalognummer bringt kein Ergebnis.

Das Messsystem selbst hat die Teilenummer R168180112, mit der Suche nach R168 auf der Portalseite kommt man auf auf die Dokumentation von 2004 (beim überfliegen konnte ich keinen Unterscheid zum aktuellen Katalog finden).


----------



## trinitaucher (23 Juni 2010)

Soweit ich das erkennen kann, sollte das TTL-Signal auf jeden Fall einlesebar sein. Ist ja ein gewöhnlicher TTL-Geber.

Der AX hat ja auch eine Schnittstelle für die Referenzmarke an TTL. Frage wäre, wie das abstandcodierte Signal übermittelt wird. Es ist ja nicht einfach ein digitaler Impuls, sondern schon eine Art Code oder Analogsignal, oder?

Die Probe-Unit kann nur digitale Ereignisse verarbeiten. Entweder von den Digitaleingängen an der Gerätefront oder von einer Referenmarke oder aus einem aus den Feedbacksignalen neu erzeugten Signal:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p..._usermanual/html/ax5000_probeunit.htm&id=6289


----------



## dscheible (23 Juni 2010)

Doch, das Messsystem liefert nur digitale Impulse (in einem codierten Abstand) - aus der Entfernung (sprich Anzahl Inkrementalsignale) zwischen den Impulsen kann also auf die Position auf der Schiene rückgeschlossen werden - beim überfahren von der 3ten Referenzmarke ist Position und Richtung bekannt.

Beim Beckhoff Support hab ich mittlerweile Erfahren, dass ich die Signale am Eingang der Probe Unit (Mux2, die Signale vom Feedbackeingang), dann den Prozessdaten hinzufügen kann, und darauf in der SPS zugreifen kann. Ausgehend von der SPS kann ich der NC dann den entsprechenden Positionsoffset übermitteln.


----------



## trinitaucher (23 Juni 2010)

dscheible schrieb:


> Doch, das Messsystem liefert nur digitale Impulse (in einem codierten Abstand) - aus der Entfernung (sprich Anzahl Inkrementalsignale) zwischen den Impulsen kann also auf die Position auf der Schiene rückgeschlossen werden - beim überfahren von der 3ten Referenzmarke ist Position und Richtung bekannt.
> 
> Beim Beckhoff Support hab ich mittlerweile Erfahren, dass ich die Signale am Eingang der Probe Unit (Mux2, die Signale vom Feedbackeingang), dann den Prozessdaten hinzufügen kann, und darauf in der SPS zugreifen kann. Ausgehend von der SPS kann ich der NC dann den entsprechenden Positionsoffset übermitteln.


Ah ja, stimmt. So sollte es gehen.


----------

